# Elaine Welteroth Says Her Uber Driver Kicked Her Out of His Car and Called 9-1-1



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Former _Teen Vogue _editor-in-chief Elaine Welteroth says her Uber driver unceremoniously kicked her out of his car, far from the drop-off location she typed on the app, and called 911 on her.

The incident, which she video recorded on her phone and uploaded to her Instagram stories, occurred Tuesday morning at the intersection of Park Place and 7th Avenue in Park Slope - nowhere close to the Flatbush address she reportedly requested. According to her account, she was talking to someone on the phone when the driver stopped his car, told her to get out, and claimed that "it's not his job" to get her to the correct location.

"I said, 'Are we here? Which way is it,'" she says in the video, in which the driver can be heard talking to someone on the phone. She later reveals that he was allegedly on the phone with the police.

Welteroth then gets out of the car and walks up to the driver's window, who can be heard telling the cops that Welteroth hit him. Somewhere across the street, a bystander yells, "She did not hit him." Instead, he was the one who allegedly closed his car door on her, leaving a scrape and bruise on her forearm.

Following the Tuesday morning incident, Welteroth expressed her frustrations over how frequently episodes like this happen, "particularly to black women."

"Too many of us deal with this kind of mistreatment daily and we just keep it moving," she wrote. "Because we know we are bigger and stronger than the awful, petty things that happen to us. Because we know that our energy and time are our most valuable commodities. Because we believe in practicing the living mantra: 'When they go low, we go high.'"

Soon after, Welteroth said she received a call from Uber board member Ariana Huffington, who apologized for the mistreatment and assured Welteroth that the driver was being investigated. In a statement to the Cut, an Uber spokesperson would not explicitly confirm this, instead saying, "We're reviewing the matter."

"What's been detailed has no place on our app," the spokesperson said.

The Cut has reached out to Welteroth for comment.

https://www.thecut.com/2018/07/elaine-welteroth-kicked-out-uber-driver-call-911.html

[I love how she gets a phone call from Ariana, but if you or I get physically or sexually assaulted, we get an email apology. #UberCares #LyftCares]


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> Welteroth expressed her frustrations over how frequently episodes like this happen, "particularly to black women."
> "Because we believe in practicing the living mantra: 'When they go low, we go high.'"
> Soon after, Welteroth said she received a call from Uber board member Ariana Huffington, who apologized for the mistreatment and assured Welteroth that the driver was being investigated.


Liberals are liars.
I'll bet big money this driver is innocent, but Uber & these gunts will see to it that this driver is kicked to the curb.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Its always about race. 

From now on, anytime something wrong happens to me I will scream racism because I am white.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

She'll get a lot more sympathy than the driver raped by her pax.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/man-...reported-she-was-raped-by-a-passenger.269868/


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Liberals are liars.
> I'll bet big money this driver is innocent, but Uber & these gunts will see to it that this driver is kicked to the curb.


I mean, lock him up and throw away the key. Passengers are always right, and the video won't show what occurred before the "record button" was hit.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

she needs to post the video or we're assuming she did something to piss off the driver


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

But Why ?
For No Reason ?

And WHY is a " Bystander"
ACROSS THE STREET
yelling she did not hit him ?

Was this STAGED !?!?

Can anyone here hear conversations across streets above the sound of running cars ?

W.T.F.


ALSO
WHY IS ADRIANNA
ALWAYS FIRST
AT A DISASTER SCENE ?

Usually the COP
Always FIRST at Burglaries

IS A BURGLAR !


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Its always about race.
> 
> From now on, anytime something wrong happens to me I will scream racism because I am white.


RACIST!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Trump Economics said:


> View attachment 240801
> Former _Teen Vogue _editor-in-chief Elaine Welteroth says her Uber driver unceremoniously kicked her out of his car, far from the drop-off location she typed on the app, and called 911 on her.
> 
> The incident, which she video recorded on her phone and uploaded to her Instagram stories, occurred Tuesday morning at the intersection of Park Place and 7th Avenue in Park Slope - nowhere close to the Flatbush address she reportedly requested. According to her account, she was talking to someone on the phone when the driver stopped his car, told her to get out, and claimed that "it's not his job" to get her to the correct location.
> ...


She's full of shit!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

This story does not pan out as presented !

Polish this turd and try again !

Sounds improperly choreographed.
Especially super humam hearing across the street with on que comments audibly recorded.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

She aggravated her lies using the race card, and it's peculiar that she got the attention of Huffington; if that was true?

How many lies can you count in her story?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

No lies.
Substantiated yet.

Just as her story

UNSUBSTANTIATED

BESIDES A BRIEF VIDEO CLIP OF THE DRIVER CALLING POLICE.

All we KNOW
from this Story
And the Video

Is
The Driver was FORCED to call the police regarding this young lady.

Has Ms. Huffington reached out to the driver yet ?

After all the Driver & Ms. Huffington ARE in the same business.

Unlike the X teen magazine writer ( editor in chief FORMER ) who now Blogs . . .

Sorry she bruised her forearm repeatedly Violently striking the poor unsuspecting Driver like a Mad Woman . . . .

Another Ole Girls Club sister sister act with Arianna involved ?

This fish gettin' old. Smells SUSPICIOUS.

Too much Drama for a Proper Board member.

Drama . . . the recurring Theme.

Ask Travis.

DRIVERS RIGHTS.
DUE PROCESS.

Pay during " Investigations "!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> No lies.
> Substantiated yet.
> 
> Just as her story
> ...


I called the cops on a lady one time, and she came up with a slew of lies. After the cop regarded my dash cam footage, he wanted to take her to jail!

They deny and make counter accusations.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

We need to follow this case.
If Driver was in the Right
We must take momentum of publicity to Demand Drivers Rights.

Since so much Effort was made to showcase this.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> View attachment 240801
> Former _Teen Vogue _editor-in-chief Elaine Welteroth says her Uber driver unceremoniously kicked her out of his car, far from the drop-off location she typed on the app, and called 911 on her.
> 
> The incident, which she video recorded on her phone and uploaded to her Instagram stories, occurred Tuesday morning at the intersection of Park Place and 7th Avenue in Park Slope - nowhere close to the Flatbush address she reportedly requested. According to her account, she was talking to someone on the phone when the driver stopped his car, told her to get out, and claimed that "it's not his job" to get her to the correct location.
> ...


So he closed his door on her arm. How was it that she was reaching through the door?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sounds like trespassing and entering Premisis after being forbidden . . .

She is now signed with CAA
with its own sordid history.
Executive drug addictions, suicides, raunchy debauchery documented by LA TIMES after a 2013 Sundance Film Festival," with erotic dancers fitted with sex toys simulated sex acts while appearing to snort cocaine"
Yup.
Shes in with a Fine Group !

Hope Arianna is PAYING THE UBER DRIVER.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> We need to follow this case.
> If Driver was in the Right
> We must take momentum of publicity to Demand Drivers Rights.
> 
> Since so much Effort was made to showcase this.


Agreed


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

That's some elaborate PR stunt.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

njn said:


> That's some elaborate PR stunt.


Yup...exactly....

Especially the stooge across the street...8>O

Rakos


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Doesn't matter. 
If the driver says you must get out, you get out no matter the reason.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Sounds like trespassing and entering Premisis after being forbidden . . .
> 
> She is now signed with CAA
> with its own sordid history.
> ...


Hey, I'm exhausted but going out for more punishment.....
Are you guys saying that some minor celebrity is trying to stay relevant by dragging an Uber driver thru the mud?
I swear, if I can make $100 over my self-imposed quota this week I am buying a dash can for the interior,,,


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Who?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Jo3030 said:


> Who?


She wants to be the new Chief Diversity Officer!


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> View attachment 240801
> Former _Teen Vogue _editor-in-chief Elaine Welteroth says her Uber driver unceremoniously kicked her out of his car, far from the drop-off location she typed on the app, and called 911 on her.
> 
> The incident, which she video recorded on her phone and uploaded to her Instagram stories, occurred Tuesday morning at the intersection of Park Place and 7th Avenue in Park Slope - nowhere close to the Flatbush address she reportedly requested. According to her account, she was talking to someone on the phone when the driver stopped his car, told her to get out, and claimed that "it's not his job" to get her to the correct location.
> ...


Yell discrimination and you get anything you want from Uber and all the ultra liberal companies, as in this case.


----------



## BigBadDriver (Sep 12, 2017)

Who?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

She looks transgendered.




Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> She looks transgendered.
> 
> Not that there's anything wrong with that.


If she were, that would most certainly be a huge part of the headline...at least nowadays.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Dashcam


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

The man has really held her down. Being an Editor in Chief for Teen Vogue is a tough way to survive.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

404NofFound said:


> The man has really held her down. Being an Editor in Chief for Teen Vogue is a tough way to survive.


Former editor... how pathetic is your life that you get kicked out of a car by an Uber driver.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> she needs to post the video or we're assuming she did something to piss off the driver


The video will conveniently start AFTER she did whatever she did to piss off the driver.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> She looks transgendered.
> 
> Not that there's anything wrong with that.


It is, if she was once a woman, but now only trying to be one to help her cause.

That doesn't make sense, but what does in this age of gender fluidity and identity politics?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> It is, if she was once a woman, but now only trying to be one to help her cause.
> 
> That doesn't make sense, but what does in this age of gender fluidity and identity politics?


She can be a wombat if she feels like one.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

Sydney Uber said:


> It is, if she was once a woman, but now only trying to be one to help her cause.
> 
> That doesn't make sense, but what does in this age of gender fluidity and identity politics?


Whatever her cause, she shouldn't step on other people in her effort to gain attention and notoriety! Most of us know that driving is a volatile job that could end at any moment. Anybody who has lasted more than 4 weeks wouldnt do anything to jeopardize the fragile profession. Being as there is huge bandwagon loaded with every possible combination of oppressed gender, race and religion, let me say this, I come from a group of people that everybody craps on! I AM A DRIVER!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> She can be a wombat if she feels like one.


Yes in this age you can be anything that your imagination motivates you to be.

Heaven forbid ANYONE who looks at simple the biological framework that most have had bestowed on them. (I accept for a small percentage the physical molecular soup didn't mix as it was planned and they should be supported.

But those who "choose" to discard their birth gender on a whim, or to make some statement that THEY have control over their gender really should be left to their own planet.






(BTW "Wombat" here in Oz is code for a promiscuous person. For example: "His/Her middle name should be Wombat! You go out to dinner with them, they Eat, roots, shoots and (then) leaves!)". "Roots" is slang here for a quickie.


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> View attachment 240801
> Former _Teen Vogue _editor-in-chief Elaine Welteroth says her Uber driver unceremoniously kicked her out of his car, far from the drop-off location she typed on the app, and called 911 on her.
> 
> The incident, which she video recorded on her phone and uploaded to her Instagram stories, occurred Tuesday morning at the intersection of Park Place and 7th Avenue in Park Slope - nowhere close to the Flatbush address she reportedly requested. According to her account, she was talking to someone on the phone when the driver stopped his car, told her to get out, and claimed that "it's not his job" to get her to the correct location.
> ...


Another example of what's wrong with rideshare drivers....don't want to do the job the right way. Lousy attitudes. Cancels too much, and pretty much think they can do what they want with no repercussions.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Yup...exactly....
> 
> Especially the stooge across the street...8>O
> 
> ...


And how, precisely, would she or anyone have known where to plant a "stooge" for an unplanned, unscheduled stop for the driver to kick her out.

Even a slow monkey would catch that weak link in the conspiracy logic.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> And how, precisely, would she or anyone have known where to plant a "stooge" for an unplanned, unscheduled stop for the driver to kick her out.
> 
> Even a slow monkey would catch that weak link in the conspiracy logic.


"Slow Monkey"...
Band name!


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Koolbreze said:


> Another example of what's wrong with rideshare drivers....don't want to do the job the right way. Lousy attitudes. Cancels too much, and pretty much think they can do what they want with no repercussions.


The right way? Lousy attitude? Cancels? Do what they want. One could make the same argument about passengers. C'mon, be fair


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Once again. The liberals will say or do anything to get a free ride in life and/or to get attention. They will lie, cheat and steal. 

Just hope that trash like this is exposed. Would be great if Huffington had to back track after the real truth comes out. 

Just saying.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> Doesn't matter.
> If the driver says you must get out, you get out no matter the reason.


Yes. Uber and Lyft should make this clear to passengers. If the driver tells you to get out, you MUST do so immediately. THEN report your grievances to the company after exiting.

Too many passengers seem to have the attitude that we are employees and "I'm going to report this to your manager". Wrong. It's a private vehicle not owned by the company. You must respect my property rights. When I ask you to leave, you leave. I don't care what the company is charging you, whether they charged you, or any of that. You deal with them.

To date out of about 3,000 rideshare rides I've only kicked out one group (too many riders) and that was a cancel technically as I didn't start the trip. As a taxi driver though I've done it at least three times.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> Yes. Uber and Lyft should make this clear to passengers. If the driver tells you to get out, you MUST do so immediately. THEN report your grievances to the company after exiting.
> 
> Too many passengers seem to have the attitude that we are employees and "I'm going to report this to your manager". Wrong. It's a private vehicle not owned by the company. You must respect my property rights. When I ask you to leave, you leave. I don't care what the company is charging you, whether they charged you, or any of that. You deal with them.
> 
> To date out of about 3,000 rideshare rides I've only kicked out one group (too many riders) and that was a cancel technically as I didn't start the trip. As a taxi driver though I've done it at least three times.


I've kicked out far more than that,

But it's always been when they can't pay up front for a long distance ride.

If you can't pay for it up front. i'm never going to get paid at the other end...

It's not hard to figure this out..

But honestly that's what i kick people out for. Preemptively kicking them out for not being able to pay for the ride.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I've kicked out far more than that,
> 
> But it's always been when they can't pay up front for a long distance ride.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah right. I forgot about those. It's been several years since I drove a taxi. There was one woman like that who was a walk-up. She wanted to go to Charlotte, NC from Daytona. Quoted her the rate and she was agreeable but it was going to be a situation where a third party was going to pay upon arrival. Couldn't do it. Too risky. The big boss wouldn't have it and if I did just accept $200 up front and couldn't turn in my 50% of the expected book I would probably be either forced to pay it back over time or be fired. Money up front was the policy for long trips.

On top of that she only spoke Spanish well and very little English. My Spanish is at about a first grade level.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> Oh yeah right. I forgot about those. It's been several years since I drove a taxi. There was one woman like that who was a walk-up. She wanted to go to Charlotte, NC from Daytona. Quoted her the rate and she was agreeable but it was going to be a situation where a third party was going to pay upon arrival. Couldn't do it. Too risky. The big boss wouldn't have it and if I did just accept $200 up front and couldn't turn in my 50% of the expected book I would probably be either forced to pay it back over time or be fired. Money up front was the policy for long trips.
> 
> On top of that she only spoke Spanish well and very little English. My Spanish is at about a first grade level.


Yeah that's a no-go right there. My charlotte to Salisbury MD was a voucher.
If not, I'd have needed the money in advance as well.
Too many flee cabs without paying.
The newest scam is "I thought that debit card had money on it!".
Yeah.
Sure.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Yeah that's a no-go right there. My charlotte to Salisbury MD was a voucher.
> If not, I'd have needed the money in advance as well.
> Too many flee cabs without paying.
> The newest scam is "I thought that debit card had money on it!".
> ...


Always happy to work for good money.
Just not for some vague "promise" of it.
Once they've got what they wanted from you (a "heavily discounted" =$0.00 ride) you're rodent excreta.



touberornottouber said:


> On top of that she only spoke Spanish well and very little English. My Spanish is at about a first grade level.


They'll usually be fluent in English when they want something, but not understand it at pay-up time.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> View attachment 240801
> Former _Teen Vogue _editor-in-chief Elaine Welteroth says her Uber driver unceremoniously kicked her out of his car, far from the drop-off location she typed on the app, and called 911 on her.
> 
> The incident, which she video recorded on her phone and uploaded to her Instagram stories, occurred Tuesday morning at the intersection of Park Place and 7th Avenue in Park Slope - nowhere close to the Flatbush address she reportedly requested. According to her account, she was talking to someone on the phone when the driver stopped his car, told her to get out, and claimed that "it's not his job" to get her to the correct location.
> ...


Since none of us were there it's hard to say what really happened. In three years of doing this job I've only had to end one ride early due to a passenger acting out. Maybe she said something rude to set him off or maybe he's just a jerk. Unless there's recording we'll never know. But since she's a bit of a big deal (Editor at Teen Vogue) I'm sure Uber will side with her. I was surprised she took an UberX. Usually people like her take a Select or Black car, not a car for the common people.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

In retaliation, she should stop using Uber...


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> The newest scam is "I thought that debit card had money on it!".


That ain't a new scam LOL...


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> That ain't a new scam LOL...


Considering I've been in and out of taxis since 1989, it's newer than it is old.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Considering I've been in and out of taxis since 1989, it's newer than it is old.


What you never had "I thought i had more money than this?" at a destination.

Same scam, different technology


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Passengers see Uber/Lyft drivers as the new 'indentured servitude' - seriously. Otherwise how could they get rides so cheaply?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> What you never had "I thought i had more money than this?" at a destination.
> 
> Same scam, different technology


Yeah. Kid pulled that on me about a year ago.
"I must have dropped my $20 on the street!"
I thought fast, grabbed his UPS cell phone battery bank. "Well you had something. At least the ride cost you something".


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

That always reminds me of the movers trick. You do a move, hard to get money up front since you don't know how long it's going to take so you get a deposit and settle up. You are all done and ask for the balance and the dirt bags would say, I'm not going to pay you, get out of my house. I would say no problem and start to walk out. That would catch them off guard. As I was walking out the door, I would simply say, how are you going to watch tv then? Guess what, I got paid every time then and only then did the large screen tv come off the truck. Out of spite I would drop it at the front door and let them wrestle it the rest of the way. Ah, the adventures of life!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> What you never had "I thought i had more money than this?" at a destination.
> 
> Same scam, different technology


dude I'm glad we're on the subject today. I kid got in my cab about an hour ago and asked to go to an address and Huntersville. 20 miles, which runs between $52.50 and $55. I asked for a deposit of $50 and he refused and I gave him the old "keep walking".

bottom line is he wasn't going to pay. Whether he thought it out or not, I would have gotten burned had I not asked for the deposit.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> dude I'm glad we're on the subject today. I kid got in my cab about an hour ago and asked to go to an address and Huntersville. 20 miles, which runs between $52.50 and $55. I asked for a deposit of $50 and he refused and I gave him the old "keep walking".
> 
> bottom line is he wasn't going to pay. Whether he thought it out or not, I would have gotten burned had I not asked for the deposit.


voluntarily walking out at that point, that gets' your phone number put on the company "must pay up front" list as well.

"I ask for $40 up front and you decide to change your mind about going?"

Changed my mind, my furry equine behind


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> voluntarily walking out at that point, that gets' your phone number put on the company "must pay up front" list as well.
> 
> "I ask for $40 up front and you decide to change your mind about going?"
> 
> Changed my mind, my furry equine behind


the thing is, you and I both know he's changed his mind about nothing. I forced his hand. He was going to go up there pretending to have money when he either didn't have money or had no intention of paying $55 to get to Huntersville. I made it very clear I would not leave the McDonald's parking lot without some form of $50 in my hand or pre-approved on the credit card machine.


----------

